# Lubricating toys?



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Ok was chatting on the phone with my W tonight and as they are leaving for home tomorrow we briefly discussed the sex shop being open on a Sunday, and perhaps I might like to get her a little surprise in for her return?

Now we do have a little bit of anal play and always have, it has just never amounted to PIA penetration, she does have a butt plug I bought as a surprise a good while back, we have used it a handful of times but she always remarks about lubrication issues, now we use Astroglide since it was so highly recommended on here and everyone says it should be no problem at all, I did consider the desensitizing lube for the first time PIA penetration as I remarked on someone else's thread.

But I wonder and have thus far found nothing on the net relating to anal toys that can have lube squirted through them to lubricate inside as well as copious amounts outside and on the toy.

Any ideas?

I am considering buying a cheap one for 10 euro and modifying it to suit my ideas but if it readily available then maybe better?

Anyone with anything to offer?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Turkey baster...

Seriously, we haven't had an issue with doing things "the normal way". As in, making sure the toy/finger/whatever is thoroughly coated with lube prior to insertion.

C


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

PBear said:


> Turkey baster...
> 
> Seriously, we haven't had an issue with doing things "the normal way". As in, making sure the toy/finger/whatever is thoroughly coated with lube prior to insertion.
> 
> C


She seems to like extended play and often she wants to orgasm on the plug stimulation and my tongue, and that's WANTS to orgasm through anal play and clit stim, but often she enjoys it so much that she blocks her "O" and wants it to last longer, hence lube issues I suppose.

Not sure, maybe I will experiment just for the hell of it?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

At the risk of TMI...

One of our winning combinations is a small bullet vibrator on my SO's clit, PIV, and a plug. The plug doesn't have to move, so lubrication isn't an issue once it's in. But that combination will be explosive for both of us in fairly short order.

C


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

See exactly where you are coming from so to speak.

We were using the vibrating c*ck ring whilst she rode cow girl and she wanted to pop the plug in for that but that night I was on call and the bloomin phone rang and spoilt the fun but will be trying it when she gets back for sure!!

It was just making sure she is very comfortable and lubed up as I am fairly certain that given the right moment she will take matters into her own hands as she has done before and pop the old chap in the other hole, just need her to feel everything is slippery enough and that there will be very little friction.

And BTW we use condoms most of the time too unless she wants me to shower her with my love  So cleanliness in PIA should not be an issue


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Not sure if I can post pictures of my improvised toy?

Anyone shed any light on whether or not I could post a pic of the modded butt plug?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

humanbecoming said:


> Please don't.


LOL

If you wanted, you could post pictures on your profile or something, I guess... Or host them somewhere and make a link from your profile. But really, this forum is for asking and answering specific questions. Not patenting sex toys.

C


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I have decided not to post them on the WWW. as I probably would be deemed a perv LOL

But with current head spinning I doubt I will be in the mood to try it out with my W, and to think when she is home I'm mostly ok with the odd bad day and when she is away bad day always comes just before she gets back.

Never mind.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Why can't you apply new lube during the action if it gets dry?


----------



## patelaaw (Jul 8, 2013)

The plug doesn't have to move, so lubrication isn't an issue once it's in.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

patelaaw said:


> The plug doesn't have to move, so lubrication isn't an issue once it's in.


The plug and play is more a prelude to full penetration but I am very considerate and wanted to ensure internal lubricity was not compromised at all and by application through the new modded plug I should be able maintain lubrication inside and out


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Please don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.


----------

